# is my staffy cross breed?



## raspymanic (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello people, I have a staffy who is now 5 and have always wondered if she has any pit bull in her? Would like to know if any of you can tell by these pictures?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. If you post her peds we can help. If you don't have pedigree papers chances are you have a mixed breed dog and there is no way of telling what her lineage may be. 
One thing for certain, she is a cutie. What is her name?

Joe


----------



## raspymanic (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks her name is Maddie, unfortunately don't have papers for her, always knew she was cross just never knew with what.


----------



## lexiamp (Nov 24, 2015)

She is absolutely beautiful! Do you mean 5 years or 5 months? Just by looks, I think she looks like more of a Pit rather than Staffy, actually.


----------



## raspymanic (Jun 28, 2016)

5 years, this is a recent pic of her


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I could see some SBT, but she's not super "typey" and could easily just be a mixed breed, especially if you don't know her lineage.


----------

